# Vodahost/BlueVoda



## pukashell (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone tried them? They do the whole package- e-commerce site builder, webhosting, etc. for around $7.95 a month. I've read the pros/cons of this company and countless of other companies so at this point it's "eeny meeny myney mo" 

I don't have a lot to spend and the idea of e-commerce is scary so I feel like I gotta take this _diy_ route. 

It's appealing because it's a one stop shop for everything, but if anyone knows of a better one, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never heard of either. You can find some member hosting recommendations here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/hosting/


----------



## pukashell (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks Rodney....as always!!


----------

